# My wireless repeater isnt getting an IP from main router.



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 29, 2010)

Today i was playin sc2 and connected to vent. the game got laggy as did vent. So i tried repairing through windows 7, nada. Reset my wireless repeater (a linksys in repeater mode with dd wrt) and the router. it connected for a sec, then disconnected. reset the repeater again, same problem. Tried my laptop, same problem. So i wired into the router, it shows as connected but no internet. So i look at the status page and decide to release/renew the WAN wireless IP. Now it wont receive an IP. My laptop gets an ip from the main router fine, my desktop does not (tried both in my room). I use a repeater cause the signal from the main router has gotten weak and was causing me random disconnects. I still get them with the repeater but not as often.

Suggestions?


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 30, 2010)

this is such a puzzling issue, i have used a repeater before, i would try another channel as you may have interference from other networks, also make sure you dont have DHCP on... 

bump for you


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 30, 2010)

In repeater mode it won't let me change the channel. There's no field for it. As for dhcp it needs it because the repeater creates a new network


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 30, 2010)

i mean the actual router's channel (the entire network) and maybe try and turn DCHP off from the router and then manually setting each PC's IP


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2010)

There are so many things that could cause interference with wireless, it could just be that the repeater is just not picking up the signal from the main router.

I'd try changing the channel on the main router, the repeater works on the same channel(all wireless devices on the network will work on the same channel).  If it is still set to 6, that channel is very often filled with other wireless signals, so pick something else.  Channels 1, 6, and 11 are the most commonly used, so pick something else.  I usually try 3, 4, 8, or 9.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 31, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> There are so many things that could cause interference with wireless, it could just be that the repeater is just not picking up the signal from the main router.
> 
> I'd try changing the channel on the main router, the repeater works on the same channel(all wireless devices on the network will work on the same channel).  If it is still set to 6, that channel is very often filled with other wireless signals, so pick something else.  Channels 1, 6, and 11 are the most commonly used, so pick something else.  I usually try 3, 4, 8, or 9.



Yeah i ran visstumblar. I have the main router and repeater running in 1. the other close ones are 11, and theres a 30% signal on 6. Issue is no field to change the channel in repeater mode it seems


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

try and turn DCHP off from the router and then manually setting each PC's IP


----------



## AsRock (Oct 31, 2010)

I had a issue like this and was due to my ISP ( Comcast ) updating the modem..  All that was needed was the modem to be reset.

How i set mine up was to put it next to the router to make sure it picks it up when you hit the configure button on it's side.

Once thats done i used a 3rd party program to check for both signals so i could connect to either one to test it and setup wireless security.  Then i just moved the expander to were i wanted it.

I use one of these and they do not have DHPC on them. And don't buy them from egg either as ya can get a refurb for $15 even though linksys.
LINKSYS WRE54G Wireless-G Range Extender


As others have said turning of DHCP and fixed ip's do help too.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 31, 2010)

AsRock said:


> I had a issue like this and was due to my ISP ( Comcast ) updating the modem..  All that was needed was the modem to be reset.
> 
> How i set mine up was to put it next to the router to make sure it picks it up when you hit the configure button on it's side.
> 
> ...



Here's the repeater page:







No channel field 


I was out pretty well all day yesterday. I asked my roommate if he had issues with the wireless. He said he did in the afternoon, but not since. So if i have issues today, static IP it is.

As for buying the range extender, this setup was worked most of the time (had some quirks) over the past couple of months, till this past Friday.

Was the modem a software update over the wire? Or did they swap it for you?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 31, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Here's the repeater page:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101031/dd.jpg
> 
> ...



They just update the modem when they feel like it.  How ever for connection speed improvements they let me know by email..

Mines real simple and don't need all those options you have there and i don't use 3rd party firmware.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Yeah i ran visstumblar. I have the main router and repeater running in 1. the other close ones are 11, and theres a 30% signal on 6. Issue is no field to change the channel in repeater mode it seems



The channel will be designated by the main router, you don't change it on the repeater.  Change the channel on the main router, and the repeater will connect on that channel.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 31, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> The channel will be designated by the main router, you don't change it on the repeater.  Change the channel on the main router, and the repeater will connect on that channel.



Ah ok. I will try another one if I get issues again. Since I went static, no problems. So crossing my fingers.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 1, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Ah ok. I will try another one if I get issues again. Since I went static, no problems. So crossing my fingers.



Well static, issue still happened, changed to channel 3 10 minutes ago, disconnected again. This is just weird.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> So i wired into the router, it shows as connected but no internet.



when you did this did you reboot your machine? generally you just cant plug in to a router and expect an internet signal. you either reboot or renew your connection in windows.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> when you did this did you reboot your machine? generally you just cant plug in to a router and expect an internet signal. you either reboot or renew your connection in windows.



i have never, ever needed to reboot a machine to get an IP. simply swapping the cable triggers the IP renewal.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i have never, ever needed to reboot a machine to get an IP. simply swapping the cable triggers the IP renewal.



Yes, the machine detects when the cable is removed and when it is plugged in, and renews the IP.

With Vista and 7 it doesn't even need that.  I've set static DHCPs in the router, and the machine has picked them up once the lease on the old IP expires.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I went to a basic setup to try. Took the repeater to the basement, set it to defaults. Now its just wired into the main router and broadcasts a different SSID on a different channel, thought id try this and see where it goes.


----------

